# Six-cylinder Suzuki concept bike



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

http://tokyo2005.suzuki.co.jp/motor/EN/cm/index.html

Then click the box labeled "Engine Sound" :yumyum:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Very interesting!

I wonder what it weighs in comparison to a four. Motorcycles are far more sensative to changes in CG and weight distribution so I wonder how this beast would ride....


----------



## Keith2 (Mar 4, 2005)

Has everyone forgotten about the CBX? (I am perhaps just dating myself with this post....)


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't understand what motorcycle manufacturers are trying to accomplish by piling on the cc's. You know they have V8 choppers, right??

Give me something MORE NIMBLE....show me a radical new steering/suspension concept....how about some kind of counter-balance system that would allow a novice to achieve the kinds of extreme lean angles you see in MOTO GP while still maintaining a sense of control & comfort. Something innovative.

The 1300cc Hayabusa had all the power, accelleration, and top speed a human being will ever need. The suzuki is fun to look at but really just seems like a waste of engineering dollars.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

No, the CBX was one I recalled too when I saw this one. Inline six also. Pretty cool... I've only ever seen one of them, and even that was a fleeting glimpse, just long enough to count the pipes in the header. 

Here's a CBX twin-turbo I found here: http://www.cbxclub.com/










There are some other cool features on this Suzuki concept too... like the camera in the nose. 

That motor sounds terrific, though. Very sweet.

Oh, and Merry Christmas from http://www.cbxworld.com/


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Keith2 said:


> Has everyone forgotten about the CBX? (I am perhaps just dating myself with this post....)


 I haven`t forgotten, had one. high frequency vibes and handled miserably. Kawasaki and Benelli also built a six.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I sold the first CBX in MY way back when (sold MCs during college). Got to ride it. Amazing bike, at 110 a flick of the wrist lifted the front end, but congtorllably. And intraffic you could idle along at less than walking pace without having to dab.

Had MAJOR problems with cylinder porosity.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

This new Suzuki unit is H20 cooled, and looks very compact for a six.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont understand why they would use an L6 in a bike. They are so long, that it really isnt a pratical design unless they are longitudinally mounted. Honda has the right Idea with the Gold Wing H6. That is a better use of space, keeps the CofG down, and the rider comfortable. I am shure that the bike is very fast and all of those exhaust pipes look really cool but it just doesnt make sense. They should have put a narrow angle V-6 in the bike. That could really get some attention, by actually allowing for a decent size bore.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BeRzErKaS said:


> The 1300cc Hayabusa had all the power, accelleration, and top speed a human being will ever need. The suzuki is fun to look at but really just seems like a waste of engineering dollars.


Then I guess you wont be inthe market for the 1400cc ZZR "busa killer" that Kawi is going to produce.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Then I guess you wont be inthe market for the 1400cc ZZR "busa killer" that Kawi is going to produce.


Yeah, I need to be able to roll on a wheelie at triple digit speeds.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Way things are going, soon you will be able to pull a roll on wheelie starting at over 200 MPH. Talk about the road rash.


----------

